# Download Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit mới nhất 2013



## Xinh (18 Tháng tư 2013)

*Download Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit mới nhất | Tải bản cài đặt Win 7 Ultimate 64 bit | Tải file iso Win 7*





​

1 Link duy nhất:

http://msft.digitalrivercontent.net/win/X17-24395.iso

Link dự phòng Fshare:
http://www.fshare.vn/file/TS81PBK03T/
http://www.fshare.vn/file/TK6WYFDAGT/
http://www.fshare.vn/file/TF2T6TM80T/
http://www.fshare.vn/file/T7JKMTSFMT/
http://www.fshare.vn/file/TQA82PV5MT/
http://www.fshare.vn/file/TAV9CNQR4T/

Tải 6 file về bỏ chung thư mục và giải nén.

Các bản Win 7 khác:
http://phunuvn.net/tags.php?tag=download win 7


*Xem hướng dẫn: cài đặt Win 7 bằng USB đơn giản nhất.*


----------



## mathi (18 Tháng hai 2014)

sử dụng win 8 luôn cho rồi


----------



## tiendatdalat (6 Tháng năm 2014)

quất luôn xem sao nhỉ


----------



## nguyendat (21 Tháng năm 2014)

h win 8.1 rồi ko ngại j mà upgrade luôn đi


----------



## lapcamerahieuduc (28 Tháng sáu 2014)

link die mất rồi


----------



## taikhoans (8 Tháng mười 2014)

Có file exe không bạn


----------

